# Cute - Daddy Daughter "Date"



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 13, 2017)

Really sweet, a tearjerker also.


----------



## Wren (Oct 14, 2017)

Lucky little girl, how different my life would be if I’d had a daddy like that !


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2017)

Wren said:


> Lucky little girl, how different my life would be if I’d had a daddy like that !


Mine too Wren.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 25, 2017)

That is so sweet.  Made me tear up, too..


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2017)

Since I was a Daddy's Little Girl ,I loved that and of course it made me cry.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2017)

So sweet...


----------



## oldman (Nov 27, 2017)

I am sure that they will play this video at the reception on her wedding day.


----------

